# XM to Air LSU Sports



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio will begin carrying Louisiana State University sports this fall
as part of its Southeastern Conference (SEC) programming lineup. The company
said it will be the official satellite radio network of LSU, beginning with the school's
football season opener against Mississippi State on Aug. 30. - _SkyReport_


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

I got a friend who has XM and is very excited about this. (Yes, that's all I got )


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Geaux Tigers!

CBS is still broadcasting SEC football I hope.


----------

